# جديد ترانيم افراح



## kerosamowil (17 أبريل 2010)

اصحابى اعضاء المنتدى اقدم لكم اليوم مقاطع من الشريط القادم للمرنم دافيد عادل 
افرحنا معاك 1







[/url][/IMG]


الشريط لم ينزل الى كل المكتبات لكن يتوقع صدورة خلال ايام

وهذة المقاطع اهداء من المرنم لمعرفة ردود الافعال على الشريط وخاصة انة اول شريط لة 

ويقدم فى هذا الشريط ترانيم افراح حتى تكون الافراح المسحية  لها رونق خاص 







[/url][/IMG]


وهذة ثلاث مقاطع من الشريط 

المقطع الاول www.mediafire.com/?nhdo3hwvmrz

المقطع الثانى www.mediafire.com/?mmyyomnyywy

المقطع الثالث www.mediafire.com/?oimbdnrkaoy

وفى النهاية ارجو ان ينال الموضوع اعجاب الجميع


----------



## minabobos (17 أبريل 2010)

شكرا ليك ع تعبك


----------



## kerosamowil (18 أبريل 2010)

kerosamowil قال:


> اصحابى اعضاء المنتدى اقدم لكم اليوم مقاطع من الشريط القادم للمرنم دافيد عادل
> افرحنا معاك 1
> 
> 
> ...



وارجو ردود قوية لمعرفة راى الاعضاء


----------



## KOKOMAN (21 أبريل 2010)

شكرا ليك 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## النهيسى (21 أبريل 2010)

*شكراا جدا ليكم الرب يبارككم*


----------



## kalimooo (22 أبريل 2010)




----------



## bolbol2000 (14 يونيو 2011)

شكرا ليك ع تعبك


----------

